# epc netbook wont boot, "Loading OS image"



## markharvey (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, I have an EPC Mini netbook 7" Windows CE 6.0 that when turned on will give me the error message Loading OS image... and won't go any further. PLEASE HELP and tell me how to fix it and make it run properly. Thanks.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

Shot in the dark, but do you happen to have an external hard drive or CD drive or the like? Are you able to get into BIOS? Check to see if the hard drive is the primary boot device.


----------



## netbookce.tk (Feb 26, 2010)

I registered only to post here!

The answer to your question is here:

http://www.netbookce.tk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2&sid=887b6a76c94191a669b99e6792c3f729

More about these netbooks: www.netbookce.tk (use Google Translator)


----------

